# New house, finally got a garage



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

We moved into our new house on Friday and after a full days cleaning we managed to get all the furniture & boxes out of the garage & into the house.

while my wife was unpacking the clothes I decided to sort out the garage;
started like this
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2436.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2435.jpg.html]

as the roof is pitched I had this space above me
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2437.jpg.html]

after a couple of hours work I was left with this
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2438.jpg.html]

and it's in (excuse the colour of the car)
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2441.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2442.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2443.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2444.jpg.html]

supplies are in aswell
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2440.jpg.html]

the rest of the boxes will be sorted out this week and then I can start on insulating & sheeting the garage out and organising a new roller door.

customary shot of the outside
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_2434.jpg.html]
what do you guys think so far?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Look good there mate. You even have your own drive in movie center set up


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice space in the garage. Congrats on the move


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

You have a better tv in your garage than i have in the lounge lol.

Looks like you have a nice house on a great plot on the end, nice and quiet.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like its a fair size garage once them boxes are unpacked or moved into the rafters when you've boarded it out  you won't struggle for room to work on the beast!


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Look good there mate. You even have your own drive in movie center set up


Drive in film haha like something out of the flinstones


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

cheers for the replies guys, it is indeed a nice quiet end plot.
the tv was in our spare room in our old house, so it had to go somewhere 

I also have a 'spare' xbox to go in there :driver:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

You can see we all have OCD on here, the beers were set out just so!

Nice garage


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Not a bad size that! 
Looks like you will have fun


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice, love the rs and garage size.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Great garage. So many garages are built to literally house a car and nothing else but that one is ideal. Looks like enough room to work on it in there too?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i dont like you!, focus rs and a garage!..............fair play:thumb::lol:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

One day. One day I keep telling myself. 
Need to stop spending lol. Keep the updates coming mate.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovely size.
I'm just starting to look at buying a house and hope I'll get one with a a garage


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice set up, as guitarjon said, its quite a good size as some of the single garages on new builds i've seen are pants!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I still know where you live. :doublesho :lol:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I still know where you live. :doublesho :lol:


Oh come on..........:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking at options to sheet the inside of the walls. The gable wall is single skin breeze block with a render finish, I guess I'll need to put some sort of moisture barrier before the insulation / plasterboard, is that right.

Also what can I do with the 4 vents in the wall?


----------



## DETAILSKI (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks great! I'd love a garage one day


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks perfect mate ... nice sized man cave!!!!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

picked up my tool box on Saturday & got it unpacked on sunday.
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/IMG_24641.jpg.html]

all for under £300


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

as everything is now in place to get done in the house ive started on the garage.

rail up for cleaning bits & pieces
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/96E7B470-2EA1-4209-840B-EC28C77135F1.jpg.html]

started to get my ford mag collection up
[URL=http://s272.photobucket.com/user/livi150_photos/media/new%20house/46F43E2E-B8D3-495F-A427-7F0FF04622C5.jpg.html]

got other bits & pieces to get sorted out.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

luv the ford mag wall:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice man cave :thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the Ford mag wall :thumb:, mine would get damp lol if I did that


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Les Brock said:


> Love the Ford mag wall :thumb:, mine would get damp lol if I did that


Thought about that, they are in plastic comic bags & then in clip frames.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice space, mag wall is a great idea too...


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

That's a really good size single width the length


----------

